# Cops pulled me over....on my bike!!!!



## jkaber (May 22, 2002)

So today I was was finishing up my bike ride in Castle Rock when I heard some police sirens. I was riding in the shoulder, so I just kept riding. Turns out they were trying to pull me over! There were two cop cars. The officer told me that 3 people called in a report that I was riding on the wrong side of the road. The people that called in were very specific in their description and they were sure it was me. I explained to the cop that I ride at least 100 miles a week on these roads and I'm pretty confident that I follow the rules of the road and that if anything motorists don't know the rules when it comes to bikes. Long story short, I talked him out of giving me a ticket and a fine, but I was ready to lose my cool. He also told me that I should not have been riding on the road at all because there was a 50ft stretch of road work where there was no shoulder and baracades. Yeah the road work did suck, but its the only way back to my house!!!! Has anyone else had any rediculous run ins with the cops while on bike?


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

It is scary to think you could have received a ticket at some anonymous citizen's word. I have reported dangerous drivers--- with plates and everything--- and police wouldn't do anything.


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

I used to live in Denver and got ticketed for speeding in Washington Park once, actually 4 of us did. We were really cranking around the park and there was a speed limit but I don't remember what it was. One of the guys had a computer and said we were seriously exceeding the speed limit.


----------



## ProudDaddy (Apr 19, 2006)

I got booted out of Castle Pines Village a couple weeks ago for not being a resident. That really ticked me off as it's a ride I really enjoy. It is also the only safe route from my house down to Castle Rock. What a bunch of prick snobs that live there is all I can say. And I'm not jealous of their means as I live in a different gated community we chose that's closer to Denver, and I know our HOA has no policy to keep out touring bicyclists. Seriously, what do they have against bicyclists riding through their neighborhood? Any ideas to give them some negative publicity?


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

How do you get booted out of a community? Do they have armed guards or something?


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

GerryR said:


> I used to live in Denver and got ticketed for speeding in Washington Park once, actually 4 of us did. We were really cranking around the park and there was a speed limit but I don't remember what it was. One of the guys had a computer and said we were seriously exceeding the speed limit.


Why would you be riding faster than 15 mph in the park? There are all kinds of little kids and stuff in there. There are so many better places to ride fast.


----------



## alheim (Oct 23, 2008)

jkaber,

I just joined these forums just so that I could say that what happened to you is totally unfair, uncool, and maybe illegal. So you have my condolences.

I think you should take the time to write a letter to the police dept explaining what happened.

alheim

p.s. ProudDaddy - you should do the same with that community. Except yours can be an angry letter explaining how absurd that is. Unless they're really reckless, aren't people on bikes generally considered an attractive feature of a community or area? (Maybe I'm thinking of cool beach towns where bikes are a good thing.)


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

Sherpa23 said:


> Why would you be riding faster than 15 mph in the park? There are all kinds of little kids and stuff in there. There are so many better places to ride fast.


It was in the fall, school was in session and we had all taken the day off from work. No kids in sight, in fact we were pretty much the only people in the park except for a few lawn bowlers.


----------



## yakky (May 7, 2008)

While you have the expectation to tell the police officer the honest truth, he has NO OBLIGATION to tell you anything truthfull. If it fully legal and expected for an officer to lie to you in order for you to confess something. 

Since no one seems to know any supreme court decisions other than Roe v. Wade, a good one to start out with is Frazier v. Cupp. The only obligation a police officer has in regards to his lips flapping, outside of court, is another great case, Miranda v. Arizona.

Chances are, the cop was either having fun with you or fishing for something.


----------

